# Exclusive Car Care: Carbon Black BMW M3 e46 Convertible



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for taking to time to view another detail by Exclusive Car Care. You can always keep up with what we are doing by following us on our social media:

Facebook - www.facebook.com/ExclusivCarCare (be sure to "Like" us!)
Twitter - https://twitter.com/ExclusivCarCare

*Here we have a BMW E46 M3 that came in for a Correction Detail with the paint and wheels protected with 22PLE VX1 Pro. Gtechniq I1 Smart Fabric on the convertible roof and G1 on the windows.*


















































































*And the end result...*








































































































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Phew what a stunner! Excellent work!

Does the 22ple needs something special to cure? Like extra IR lamps?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Fantastic work,car looks stunning.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work done:thumb:


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Stunning work always great to see such clear 50/50 shots.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Good work!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Epic! I always notice you manage to achieve unbelievable correction with the cars you do, nice to see some shots out in the sun to prove it really is true correction!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work Jay.


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

superbe !!!!:thumb:


----------



## Jaff (Aug 20, 2010)

Carbon black kicks all other colours ass every day of the week!

Great colour great results!


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great work on the BM mate !


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Very good Jay...I love the pics


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys:thumb:



Wout_RS said:


> Phew what a stunner! Excellent work!
> 
> Does the 22ple needs something special to cure? Like extra IR lamps?


All quartz and silica-based sealants need to cure for a certain amount of time - how long depends on temperature and humidity, using IR Lamps will accelerate the curing process.


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Lovely stuff Jay :thumb:


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Truly awesome! What a finish


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Stunning :thumb:


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Great finish, really shows of the colour!


----------

